# What You Fav Genre? [POLL]



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 15, 2016)

Pick What Your Favourite Genre!
Personally I Like Future Bass >w<


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

1. No Trance
2. No Non-English
3. No Jazz
4. No Country
5. No Pop
6. No Rock
7. No Metal
8. Black/Death Metal
9. No Mucho-Screamo
10. ????
11. This Poll is bullshit. Too few options.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2016)

70s/80s British Progressive Rock.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 15, 2016)

This thread includes the base and sub genres of all music and not smaller (even though they are more popular) genres like Rock


----------



## Epiale (Jul 15, 2016)

I wouldn't call this a collection of bases, these seem pretty darn specific to me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

That's a tie between Rock and Metal.


----------



## lyar (Jul 15, 2016)

Where is the all of the above option? I don't really dislike any genres or favor one over the other. It is a case by case basis and varies with my mood.


----------



## Storok (Jul 17, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> This thread includes the base and sub genres of all music and not smaller (even though they are more popular) genres like Rock


if theese are the base genres i have to vomit on the floor and lick it up again to beleve what I have read there... Where is Rock/Metal/Classic/Alternative

This poll is Biased from the beginning man i cant choose what I like because it is all just wob wob and headake...

I have no favourite genre but i definitely dont like:

 Drum And Bass
 Dubstep
 Drumstep
 Trap
 House
 Electro
 Hard Dance
 Glitch Hop
 Nu Disco/Indie Dance
 Future Bass
This poll is missing the a [None of the listed thigns] option or it is missing all the rest of the genres represented in musics history


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 17, 2016)

None of the above. Mainstream EDM is the shallowest of the genres, in my opinion.


----------



## modfox (Jul 17, 2016)

non of the above
i like techno


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 17, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> This thread includes the base and sub genres of all music and not smaller (even though they are more popular) genres like Rock


I would hardly call rock a "small" genre, considering that like jazz before it (which is also not mentioned), rock itself spawned, and is still spawning, countless sub-genres.

The choices are decidedly NOT "all music", as each one is just a sub-set of electronic.  Guess what?  Not ALL of the universe are a bunch of candy ravers!  Just like we aren't all metalheads, we aren't all into country (I'd rather amputate my foot with a spoon...), and rap itself is a major genre that has branched immensely.

This poll is biased and specific only to EDM, you're bloody ignorant as all balls, if you truly think this is even remotely representative of music as a whole.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 17, 2016)

I quite often go for the alternative genres of music, a bit of anything really, although i do like to delve into the more mainstream music if its not too bassy.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jul 17, 2016)

Poopstep.

Either that or Trumpstep.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 17, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Poopstep.


better wash those paws then


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2016)

Tie between rock & rap for me


btw there is the smallest fraction of music genres available today on this poll. xD


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Aussie hip hop bro.
HTH FTW M8


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

They're all shit with 1 exception






Is the shit


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Aug 4, 2016)

How is this thread still a thing?


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 4, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> How is this thread still a thing?


It's called the Internet.

Nothing stupid truly dies.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> It's called the Internet.
> 
> Nothing stupid truly dies.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Aug 5, 2016)

J-Pop.


----------



## modfox (Aug 5, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Poopstep.
> 
> Either that or Trumpstep.


trump step sounds interesting


----------



## ShamonCornell (Aug 5, 2016)

modfox said:


> trump step sounds interesting


Basically, take the Goose Step, as popularized in Germany during the 1930s, replace the mustache with a combover, the jack boots with expensive business loafers, then translate to English.  Same basic thing.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 5, 2016)

How can you pick just 1?? I like a lot of genres but my favorites are everything electronic and rock. If you fuse them two, then the better it will be. I also like ambient and made an album with an ambient vibe to it. Ambient music so easy to work with and enjoyable to listen to. My lastfm verifies that I like video game remixes the most which is true so I cannot just pick one genre =D


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 5, 2016)

Electronically, I grew up with House music and still like it today. :3


----------



## yurguardianangel (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah too few options....But I voted dnb out of those.

My absolete favs are: 
black metal,deathmetal,deathcore,screamo,reggae,dub,dnb,hardtek,breakbeats,nu skool breaks.


----------



## ScentedBones (Aug 8, 2016)

Where's vaporwave? Where's 'OP/ED songs for chinese cartoons'? Where's kpop?
Such limited options


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

None of mine are on here =(

Big fan or reggae, classic rock, folk, jam-band, bluegrass, blues, and alternative. And rap, but only if it's good.


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> None of mine are on here =(
> 
> Big fan or reggae, classic rock, folk, jam-band, bluegrass, blues, and alternative. And rap, but only if it's good.


Kinda the same, i go from classic rock to classical. Bluegrass and country just rub me the wrong way though. 

You hear Eminem's new bit about the election?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> Kinda the same, i go from classic rock to classical. Bluegrass and country just rub me the wrong way though.
> 
> You hear Eminem's new bit about the election?



I played it at a party so didn't get a good chance to listen to it. Probably need to though. Really love his protest songs. "Mosh" REALLY gets me pumped.


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I played it at a party so didn't get a good chance to listen to it. Probably need to though. Really love his protest songs. "Mosh" REALLY gets me pumped.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


>



And people have the nerve to say Em's not good anymore.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 16, 2016)

I love some euphoric Hardstyle.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Nothing beats some old school DnB/Jungle


----------



## TomVaporeon (Dec 20, 2016)

Eurobeat!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 28, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> Eurobeat!


Good old Eurobeat. I see your "Back on the Rocks" and raise you with "Gas Gas Gas".


----------



## TomVaporeon (Dec 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Good old Eurobeat. I see your "Back on the Rocks" and raise you with "Gas Gas Gas".


Oooh, that's hard to beat. I'll get you next time!


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

True Art doesn't have to be painted on a tablet or written on a piece of paper or performed on stage.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

What!? No 80's Synthpop/New Wave!?


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 6, 2017)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Pick What Your Favourite Genre!
> Personally I Like Future Bass >w<


I'm guessing you're kind of young and new to electronic dance music, so I'm not gonna rag too hard on you here, but you left out techno and trance, and gave a great deal of prominence to smaller modern subgenres while consigning large genres with many smaller branches like house and "hard dance" to single choices. It's a bit silly, honestly.

I personally really like dark psytrance/psycore and ambient/dub techno.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 6, 2017)

It's hard to say. I usually go between enjoying some particular genre but at the moment I'd say whatever the hell this is








FluffyShutterbug said:


> What!? No 80's Synthpop/New Wave!?









Mandragoras said:


> I'm guessing you're kind of young and new to electronic dance music, so I'm not gonna rag too hard on you here, but you left out techno and trance, and gave a great deal of prominence to smaller modern subgenres while consigning large genres with many smaller branches like house and "hard dance" to single choices. It's a bit silly, honestly.
> 
> I personally really like dark psytrance/psycore and ambient/dub techno.


Not everyone is music major my amigo


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's hard to say. I usually go between enjoying some particular genre but at the moment I'd say whatever the hell this is


Electro-house, with a slight EBM twist.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 6, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Electro-house, with a slight EBM twist.


Sounds like dubstep to me


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 6, 2017)

I prefer chillstep and electroswing but I guess out of the list I'd pick nudisco


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Sounds like dubstep to me


Brostep/wobblestep and electro-house both use a lot of brash, buzzy synth timbres, but the song structures and arrangements are completely different. It's pretty hard to confuse Justice with Skrillex, to give two big examples.

And neither sound much like, say, old-school Chicago house or early UK dubstep.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Apr 6, 2017)

or we could let the thread necro'd from January go back to being irrelevant and dead like it was...


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

no post punk?? or twee pop??? or noise pop???? 
huge SHAME on you


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

lajm said:


> no post punk?? or twee pop??? or noise pop????
> huge SHAME on you


Don't forget junk pop, trash pop and skip pop!

Also, where's my fucking dishwashers?!

...Dish pop?


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't forget junk pop, trash pop and skip pop!
> 
> Also, where's my fucking dishwashers?!
> 
> ...Dish pop?







..."Intelligent Damp Music"?

(IDM is the most pretentious genre name ever but there is so much good IDM, ugh.)


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 30, 2020)

What, no Rock?!!!! I _LOVE_ Rock!!!


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 31, 2020)

Oops...none of these are genres I’d particularly go out of my way to listen to. That’s not to say I dislike them, they’re just not really my thing. 
My actual favourites are hard rock/metal and jazz/future funk.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Thrash metal


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

Punk rock!


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

Neither of the options listed. I am classic rock and country all the way.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2021)

There are other genres, furry fandom.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 1, 2021)

Of the list, I enjoy hard trance the most probably. Though, there are other genres out there I enjoy more.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 1, 2021)

No classical nor orchestral?! ÒnÓ

Anyways, DnB and house--they were with me (besides orchestral) during my lonely times...UwU And I still enjoy them!


----------

